# isight comme caméra "espionne"



## jacquesx (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai été cambriolé 2 fois dans mon bureau professionnel, sans effraction, il s'agit donc de collègues (?) possédant une clé. Mon dirlo est d'accord pour que j'utilise mon imac et sa caméra isight comme surveillance. Je sais comment enregistrer les images mais elles prennent une place folle sur le disque (1Go par minute !!) ... Je suis ignare en informatique mais on me dit qu'il est possible de n'enregistrer qu'environ 1 image/seconde ce qui réduirait la taille de l'enregistrement (lequel doit faire au moins 48 heures, soit 1 w-e). Comment faire ? Autre solution bienvenue ! Merci ...


----------



## guiguilap (23 Mai 2008)

Je te propose de choisir une solution très économique en place... 

Evocam ! Il utilise ta webcam comme détecteur de mouvements et prend une photo SEULEMENT si quelqu'un passe devant 


En plus, tu as la possibilité de le programmer pour qu'il mette la photo sur internet, grâce à un compte FTP. 

N'hésite pas à me contacter par message privé, iChat ou MSN si tu veux que je t'aide à configurer le logiciel .


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2008)

Je confirme Evocam est très bien. Un compte-rendu très complet sur cette page.

Il existe également SecuritySpy et le petit nouveau, Periscope.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Et si ils piquent le macbook ?


----------



## sylko (29 Mai 2008)

Un petit script applescript avec Periscope, qui prend une photo du voleur et te la fait parvenir sur ton mail 

Exemple 

Ou alors Undercover


----------



## jacquesx (2 Juin 2008)

C'est quand même un sacré truc ce machin ! Non seulement cela fonctionne  mais mon premier "client" vient d'être photographié ! Il s'agit cependant du concierge, entré pour son boulot de vérification dans mon bureau : j'avais laissé une lampe allumée volontairement  (faut quand même de la lumière pour isight) et notre homme est venu l'éteindre ... vers 23 h ! Consciencieux qu'il est. Marrant quand même ... 
Attention, il faut prendre soin de masquer la diode témoin verte à côté d'isight, laquelle trahit le fonctionnement de l'ordi ! On est Bon(d) ou on ne l'est pas.


----------



## guiguilap (2 Juin 2008)

Tu vois, j'ai eu une bonne idée


----------



## frankyboy24 (22 Octobre 2009)

je viens de lire ce post et cest vrai que cest malin, mais si ponkhead a raison, si il vole le portable et qu'il debranche l'ordi au meme moment, le courriel n'est pas envoyé. Bref cest une bonne idee domage de pas avoir lu avant lol

moi faute d'idee javais acheté une camera espion chez goldenspinner ici pour ceux que sa interesse http://goldenspinner.com/camera-espion-c-6.html 

l'avantage je crois cest que je peux la laisser la en permanence


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

+ un cable kensinton pour pas que l'ordi parte avec (ou du moins lui laisser le temps d'envoyer un "au secours" par mail) et le tour est joué


----------



## lionceau33 (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut, je viens de lire vos post : très sympa ;-)
En fait moi je recherche plutôt à enregistrer le son autour de mon iMac ;-) Et je voudrais pourvoir programmer des "plages" d'enregistrement ?? Mais je ne trouve rien dans ce sens !!


----------

